# Who were Remmy's teachers??



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

I know he learned from his Grand Dad
& Acion Bacon.
But i have red many times 
That he was also a Black belt in Judo & Karate.

Im just currious :idunno: 
Cause i don't know.
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *I know he learned from his Grand Dad
> & Acion Bacon.
> ...



Well, first to straighten out the given data above.  

Yes, Remy Presas Did Train with his Grand Dad, and also with
Ancion Bacon. Before he could train with GM Bacon he first trained with Toto Moncal who was also a left hander just Like GM R Presas. Later Moncal introduced Remy to Timor Maranga. After training with Maranga for a while, Timor was the one who introduced  Remy to Anciong.

As for the Karate and Judo, I remember reading a book a long time ago with ranks that had Remy Presas in it under some things. The name of the book? Sorry, I kick myself now for not getting a copy myself.

Best Wishes

Rich
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

Thank's Rich.
Please people if ya know more plese tell
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
:wavey: 
Primo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2002)

Primo,

I know that Rocky Paswik trained extensively with Remy Presas, and knows a lot about is history. I do not think he is on this board, but you might find his e-mail or ask your question on the Eskrima Digest.  Just a thought.

Rich


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Does anyone on the Forum Know??????


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd bet dollars to donuts (or Euros to Krispy Kremes) that nobody in the US knows.  he told me he had a Black belt in Shotokan as well as Judo.  Looking over his timeline in various articles, I see no mention where he trained under a specific teacher.  I would think Ernesto Presas would be the guy to ask.  RP did is his karate/judo work in the Philippines from my understanding.

Dan Anderson


----------



## Corey Minatani (Oct 17, 2002)

According to the Professor's 1974 book, he is a sixth Dan Black belt in karate, a 1st Dan in judo.  The sixth Dan may have come from a cross-certification of some sorts or a body of karate that recognized the Professor as a sixth Dan, this is similar to how Wally Jay obtained his 10th.  "Remy's association with Arnis experts and other renowned athletes in the different parts of the country sharpened his ability in sports." (Page 67).  He also founded National Amateur Karate Organization, this implies either he really did have high rank or at least recognized at such.  For starting this org, he may have been awarded this rank or received maybe even an honorary level promotion.

His arnis teachers, at least in Cebu, were Rodolfo Moncal, Timoteo Marranga, and Venancio Bacon.  The professor suggests these teachers taught him arnis and balintawak style of fencing.  

This information comes from Col. Arsenio de Borja (ret) from the 1974 book of Professor Presas.

:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks Dan


----------



## Black Grass (Oct 22, 2002)

Prof.,

Learned the basics of siniwali from Doc Lengson.

I don't beleive this is a formal teach student more of peers sharing. I think the Prof had limited exposure to classical pamsiniwali, (hence his belief that Dean Stockwell came up with reverse sinawali) and most of the double stick is his own invention.

Black Grass


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi Black,

Yes, according to Mark V.Wiley's book Filipino Martial Culture, RP learned sinawali from Guillermo Lengson while teaching Doc Lengson Modern Arnis.  You make reference to "classical pamsinawali."  Could you expand on that?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Black Grass (Oct 23, 2002)

>Yes, according to Mark V.Wiley's book Filipino Martial Culture, RP learned sinawali from Guillermo Lengson while teaching Doc Lengson Modern Arnis.

I heard this from other sources as well. I believe it is also mentioned in the late PG Sulite book 'Master's of Arnis Kali Eskrima'.


>You make reference to "classical pamsinawali." Could you expand on that?

Sorry mis-type, got distracted.

Meant to say classical pampangan sinawali.  I say this to differentiate this from other methods of doble baston.

Black Grass


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 23, 2002)

Speaking of PG Edgar Sulite's book, do you know where I can get a copy of it?  I am very curious about it.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Black Grass (Oct 24, 2002)

>Speaking of PG Edgar Sulite's book, do you know where I can get a copy of it? I am very curious about it.

I got my copy in the Philippines. I use to by some hard to find books on Philippine topics from Sulu Books out of San Fran. Don't know if there in business anymore but here is a list of bookstore's based in the states you can search thru:

http://www.filipinolinks.com/Business/Bookstores/United_States/

There is only a picture of the Prof. with Guro Edgar, nothing written on the Prof. or Modern Arnis.

Cheers,

Black Grass


----------

